# China Question



## PLL (Dec 14, 2007)

Will be in Hong Kong next May using FF miles.  After a few days in HK, we'll fly to Beijing to join a tour.  The tour operator is offering hotel to airport (Best Western Beijing) for $91 for the 3 of us.  The tour ends in Shanghai and the hotel (Hongqia Bus. district) to airport transfer is $147.  The cost of these transfers seem excessive but it's our first time in China. For those who are familiar with China, wouldn't taking taxis to and from the airport be cheaper?


----------



## LisaH (Dec 14, 2007)

Is this one way or round trip transfer? If it's one way, it does seem excessive but for first time visitor who does not speak Mandarin, this is probably the safe way to go. To give you some idea: a cab from Pudong airport to downtown Shanghai cost around 200 RMP which is less than $30. HongQiao is a little further but should not be more than $60 one way.

Also, it seems little cheaper to go from hotel to airport...


----------



## PLL (Dec 14, 2007)

LisaH said:


> Is this one way or round trip transfer? If it's one way, it does seem excessive but for first time visitor who does not speak Mandarin, this is probably the safe way to go. To give you some idea: a cab from Pudong airport to downtown Shanghai cost around 200 RMP which is less than $30. HongQiao is a little further but should not be more than $60 one way.
> 
> Also, it seems little cheaper to go from hotel to airport...



You raise a good point - found out these are one way transfers.   I speak enough conversation Mandarin to get by but am thinking of taking a class to brush up.  Seems like taking taxis would save us quite a few dollars. Thanks for the taxi fare estimates.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 14, 2007)

If you can speak some Mandarin and would spend time searching for more information, you will save.

From Beijing Airport, there is airport shuttle to go to the train station and then you can take a cab.  My estimate for 3 would be about 150 RMB, i.e. about $20.

You didn't specify whether you will go to PVG.  If so, take a cab to Shanghai train station or Hongqia Airport to take the airport shuttle.  Or, take the subway to the last station (Luoyang?) to take the airport shuttle, if you do not too much luggages.  The total should be under 150 RMB.


----------



## PLL (Dec 15, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> You didn't specify whether you will go to PVG.  If so, take a cab to Shanghai train station or Hongqia Airport to take the airport shuttle.  Or, take the subway to the last station (Luoyang?) to take the airport shuttle, if you do not too much luggages.  The total should be under 150 RMB.



The airport transfer in Shanghai would be to PVG for the flight home.  Not sure if I want to take the subway with our luggage.  There's 3 of us and we'll each probably have one large suitcase and 1 sm carryon.  We'll try to pack light but will probably be doing some shopping.  The airport shuttle sounds intriguing - would it not  accommodate our luggage?


----------



## LisaH (Dec 15, 2007)

What ever you decide to take-cab or shuttle, make sure you negotiate a price before you get in. The bellman should be able to assist you in that regard.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 15, 2007)

PLL said:


> The airport transfer in Shanghai would be to PVG for the flight home.  Not sure if I want to take the subway with our luggage.  There's 3 of us and we'll each probably have one large suitcase and 1 sm carryon.  We'll try to pack light but will probably be doing some shopping.  The airport shuttle sounds intriguing - would it not  accommodate our luggage?




For Beijing transfer, refer to the link for airport shuttle:
http://en.bcia.com.cn/traffic-manual/airport-bus.shtml

Cost is 16 RMB per person, ie. 48.  Taxi is about 40, so the total is like 88 RMB, i.e. $12.



For PVG:
http://www.shanghaiairport.com/en/pd.jsp?categoryId=OUT_CON_B0100

I have done #1, #5 and #6 many times.  Once in the city, take a cab to where I want to.

Buses are coaches, so luggages are stored at the bottom of the bus. China is pretty safe, but you never know.  So, I always sit at the passenger side to watch my luggage in case someone takes it by mistake.

Fares are fixed, so no need to bargain.  Ask to confirm the fare before you board.  I bought an electronic transportation card at the airport (good for all modes of transportation within the city). The operator deducted 50, instead of 22 from my card.  I didn't find out until the next day.

Taxi is metered in the city.  You will be fine if the driver uses the meter.  In Hangzhou, the government guarantes the trip is free if you are not satisfied. Once, a driver took me to a wrong place, then took me back to the right one and offered me the trip free. I still paid him what I believed a fair fare.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 15, 2007)

Besides shuttle, taxi from and to the airport will cost about 1/3 of your transfer prices.


----------



## PLL (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow - thanks everyone for all the great info!  As always, your responses have far exceeded my expectations.  I have located another tour operator - please read my most recent posting "China Tour Operator" and see if you can help me with questions about this tour operator.


----------

